# Multi tool Multi Problems



## craftsman on the lake

Get a good japanese style flexible pull saw. it works great for those close jamb cuts when installing hardwood floors. I've even got one from HD for about $15 that works well. I've never used on of these multitools but I know they first advertised them on paid for advertisement spots on TV. Kind of like Shamwow. Are some of them, different brands up to their claims? Anyone out there got one worth owning?


----------



## roman

I have the "Fein" and I love it.


----------



## Sawdust2

For that price you could have gone to HF and gotten a better machine!

I have the Fein and like it. Last year we did a comparison with the Rockwell and posted it on LJ. http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/932
Pretty comparable performance and the Rockwell was about half the price of the Fein.
Lee


----------



## cabmaker

I will offer my recent experiance. I have a install coming up that requires cutting an 8 inch base with shoe to allow a ten foot desk into. This is a completed home with hardwood floor, faux finish on walls, 12 ft ceiling, etc., you get the idea. Typically this would involve removing the base, installling, replacing the fitted base, caulk and touch up the wall and trim as needed (or if needed). I have pretty effective ways of cutting base in place but sometimes things happen. To get to the heart of the story, this would normally entail $125.00 - $165.00 addtl. t&L so I chose to grab a multi-tool from the local harbor frieght for 30 ish. bucks. Even if I trow it away afterwards im still ahead. I did set up a scenario for the intended use and it performed much better than expected. So I plan on carrying one with my arsonel from now on. If this one holds up that will be nice, if not I will go for the fein.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

IMO that is the wrong tool for cutting jambs. You have rated the tool based on that mis-application. Foul !

Roberts, Crain and others make JAMB saws that are made with the power and adjustability to cut jambs. You will wear the Fein multi-tool out (or any other multi-tool as well).

If you have a problem with rotary bladed jamb saws, may I suggest the Bosch Power Handsaw. We use it and it holds up fine. You can lay it on the tile or hardwood to get your line, or mark and cut. Hold on, though. The coarse blade cuts and lasts better than the fine.

See it here:

http://www.boschtools.com/Products/Tools/Pages/BoschProductDetail.aspx?pid=1640VS

Trying to be of help. We operate a Home Center store and install every day.

Now, apologize to Craftsman. lol


----------



## christopheralan

Thanks for the head up on that one. I was eyeballing it the other day. Looks like I will be going with someone else.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I caught it on sale at Harbor Freight and bought a cheaper brand for $19.99. It's a pretty good tool. It has helped me out a few times in a tight spot when I couldn't find a better tool to do certain things with. All in all though, the only reason I'm happy with mine is that I didn't pay much for it. The tool itsels does what it's supposed to do. The biggest drawback I have found to it is the fact that there just isn't much to use it on that another tool wouldn't do a better job. So, I don't use it much.
The one place I've used it most is when building a project, and after assembly I realize that there's a spot I forgot to sand. It's in too tight a spot to use a regular power sander and I don't feel like sanding it by hand. The little detail sander attachment I have more my el-cheapo model will get right in there and do the job quickly.


----------



## cornflake

craftsman also makes a lithium ion cordless version which i have and yes you cant cut thick stock with it however it you need to cut notches or square up cuts in plywood this saw is hard to beat i used this saw on a chicken coop i built last month.


----------



## Blondewood

I have the Dremel Multi-Max and a generic one from True Value. They both work great and are indispensilbe time savers. The generic is heavier, but that is the only 'con' with it I've found so far. Sears has a lifetime gaurantee. Maybe yours has a bad blade hold mechanism. Try and exchange.


----------



## mauiwindwalker

I have the Rockwell and have the same problem with keeping the blade tight. Handy tool but it needs some care to work. I've used a Fein that a friend had and I really liked it. Hope to get one of those next.


----------



## Cosmicsniper

My Dremel Multimax is one of the more irreplaceable tools I have. It's not the best quality, but it works…makes me want the Fein. And I disagree that you shouldn't use these tools on door jambs…mine never has a problem with that application.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

I didn't say that you "shouldn't use" it for cutting jambs. Sure, cut some jambs with it here and there, but if you are a flooring installer (as in doing it every week with many, many jambs), it (and the others like it) are the wrong tool.

Will they do it ? Yes. Should they be used to do two dozen a week ? No. This is from a time, blade wear, accuracy and tool wear standpoint.

Do you see where it says "2.0 amp mini"? Those words will never be in front of the description of a work horse jamb saw.

We have the Dremel, a Bosch, and this Craftsman for a couple of years and they all perform equally well. But we use the jamb saw or the power handsaw for cutting jambs.


----------



## Chipy

10 lousy jambs did I mention it was pine.Crapsman Socks.


----------



## REK

2 amp motor was never meant to cut jambs…

I have this fine tool and use it for light sanding in

tight areas works great when used properly.

You should really research a tool before you buy

it. Infomercials are not a source to trust!!!!!


----------



## miles125

The Fein tool like this breezes through jambs. Craftsman has just never been serious about woodworking tools.


----------

